# Zeiss Super Ikonta C 531/2



## Fragomeni (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Zeiss Super Ikonta C 531/2 that I just got in and its in pretty great  cosmetic shape and is functioning perfectly for the most part and needs only a little bit of work to get it to optimal condition. The leatherette and metal components are all mint, all shutter and aperture functions work beautifully, and rangefinder seems to be fine. The bellows are light tight but do show wear and I have fresh replacements that I would like to install for good measure. The lenses looked a little dirty but I've got that mostly taken care of. There is a little dust on the inside of the outer lens but I was unable to figure out how to get the outer lens off in order to clean the dust from inside it.

My questions are: can someone please provide a source or walk me through how to properly replace the bellows on this camera and how to properly disassemble the lens. I haven't worked with an Ikonta before so I'm unaware of how to best detach the bellows and for the life of me I couldn't figure out how to remove the outer lens for cleaning with out disassembling the entire rangefinder system which I'd like to avoid doing out of fear of re-assembling it improperly and throwing off the horizontal and vertical alignment.

I do all of my own repairs and restorations so ideally I'd prefer not to have to send this somewhere and most of all I'd like to learn. Help is very much appreciated!


----------

